# Dif Lock ?



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Does the Ferguson TO 20 have a differential lock


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On something that old, not likely.


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

it seems to me both wheels are spinning when it loses traction, like say in the sand. YKWIM


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope !!, we just tapped the brake pedal relevant to stop the spinning wheel and make the other with traction work, this was when working in mud though, sand may be different.


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

Cool, yea sand , the minute you break traction, you have to stop, raise the blade, which only comes up when the clutch is out, and ease back out enough to raise the blade, then go forward with the blade up. Drop blade again when ready. Only had to get stuck once so far to learn that.


----------

